# New Arrival



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry to bring an old thread to the top but I have been so busy as you can imagine I didn't get a chance to thank everyone. Yes dad he does resemble you because he looks just like me! Dave, thanks for those kind words... I have kept my keyboard warm recently but for a much less enjoyable reason...College Term papers! Thought you all might appreciate a picture of young Tristan, my USMC indoctrination program has begun!








View image in gallery​


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats.....enjoy the time as it flies by.. have four with only one left here at home.........cheers...Eric

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats!! We are sure enjoying our first son who was born this past March sure makes life busy and I have less time to trap, but it is all well worth it, can't wait to take him on the line one day. Happy for you and your family. OT


----------

